# Disney parking fees for RCI exchanges. What is the verdict?



## bendadin

Are they charging for parking on these exchanges?


----------



## paxsarah

We won't know until someone who booked/exchanged on 3/21/18 or later has taken their trip. My guess is no one has done it in the past three weeks, and we'll have to wait a little bit to find out.


----------



## bogey21

Trust me.  If they haven't done it already, they will.  Anything to add revenue.

George


----------



## icydog

Please refresh my memory.  Who pays parking fees now? Disney Vacation Club Members?


----------



## rickandcindy23

DVC members staying with their own points do not pay for parking at the resorts.  We don't know about exchanges.


----------



## rickandcindy23

I have a week on hold at SSR, and when I went to confirm it, only the $190 fee is disclosed.  I am not confirming the week but if I did confirm it, I would print the info that says $190 fee, so I could show Disney that I shouldn't be charged for parking, too.  

I don't think Disney will do that, anyway.  It seems that most of the cast members don't really know much about RCI exchanges and how it works as it is.


----------



## icydog

rickandcindy23 said:


> I have a week on hold at SSR, and when I went to confirm it, only the $190 fee is disclosed.  I am not confirming the week but if I did confirm it, I would print the info that says $190 fee, so I could show Disney that I shouldn't be charged for parking, too.
> 
> I don't think Disney will do that, anyway.  It seems that most of the cast members don't really know much about RCI exchanges and how it works as it is.


You have that right Cindy.  They don’t know, nor do they care about RCI exchanges.  The only place I have been in that knew anything about RCI was SSR.


----------



## bnoble

Just assume you'll pay it. Then, at worst, you'll be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## silentg

Parking is $22.00 a day now. 45 for prefered parking


----------



## bnoble

silentg said:


> Parking is $22.00 a day now. 45 for prefered parking


That is at the theme parks. The question was about at the resorts.


----------



## silentg

It’s the same


----------



## icydog

Theme park parking is free to occupants of the Disney Vacation Club Resorts


----------



## Jan M.

If you are staying at a Disney property you don't pay to park at the Parks. You will get magic bands as part of your stay and they get scanned when you enter the parking area. However most people prefer to use the Disney shuttles as they are far more convenient and free for you to use. If you are staying at Saratoga Springs which has the most availability I would advise selecting close to a bus stop as one of your priority choices as the resort is quite spread out.

You contact DVC to get your reservation number which is different from the RCI confirmation number if you are exchanging through RCI. Next you go online to mydisneyexperience.com and get an account set up. Once you have that done you add your reservation number and can select your priority options, like close to a pool, near an elevator, close to a bus stop or a section of the resort. If you don't have tickets check out the prices on tickets2you.com. They have the best prices I've seen. You can link the tickets to your Disney account to begin making your Fast Pass picks. Choose wisely. You can pick three things for each day you have tickets. If you plan on getting to a Park early don't pick say an evening fireworks as one of your choices because you have to use all three before you can pick anything else. So make your picks grouped together as much as possible timewise. Once you've used the last of the three you can continue to select one more thing at a time for the remainder of the day. You can even switch parks if you have Park Hopper tickets. If you aren't able to get there in time to use one of your choices you can either go to a kiosk, go online or use the app you can put on your phone to change the time or substitute something else. If you don't do this and the time expires you will just lose that pick. If something you want to do isn't available, keep checking back. Even that day.


----------



## Dean

rickandcindy23 said:


> I have a week on hold at SSR, and when I went to confirm it, only the $190 fee is disclosed.  I am not confirming the week but if I did confirm it, I would print the info that says $190 fee, so I could show Disney that I shouldn't be charged for parking, too.
> 
> I don't think Disney will do that, anyway.  It seems that most of the cast members don't really know much about RCI exchanges and how it works as it is.


The indications so far is that they won't charge RCI members but they could and I don't think such a printout would be much help.  Just like they can charge for housekeeping under the RCI rules if they chose even if it's not listed.



icydog said:


> Theme park parking is free to occupants of the Disney Vacation Club Resorts


It's an on property perks, not a DVC perk.  Indications are that DVC members won't pay to park period whether using points or not but it may be an evolving issue.


----------



## chalee94

silentg said:


> It’s the same



https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/parking/



> *Overnight Self-Parking*
> 
> 
> Effective for reservations made March 21, 2018 and thereafter, standard overnight self-parking is available to registered Guests for a fee that will be applied to their hotel folio upon check-out. All parking fees include applicable tax.
> Standard Overnight Parking charges per Resort Category:
> 
> 
> Disney Value Resorts: $13 per night
> Disney Moderate Resorts: $19 per night
> Disney Deluxe and Deluxe Villa Resorts: $24 per night


----------



## silentg

Yes, thank you Charles, what meant was you still pay to park overnight, unless you are at the Campground or a DVC member.
We have a seasonal Florida Resident Pass That now includes parking. So if we stay overnight we should be ok.
Silentg


----------



## Jan M.

silentg said:


> Yes, thank you Charles, what meant was you still pay to park overnight, unless you are at the Campground or a DVC member.
> We have a seasonal Florida Resident Pass That now includes parking. So if we stay overnight we should be ok.
> Silentg



Adding my thanks to yours. Thank you Charles. Wow, we also have Florida resident annual passes so I didn't realize that even if you are a staying at the Disney properties, except for the Campground, you now pay to park. With what Disney gets to stay at their resorts having to pay to park your car while you are there is ridiculous, obscene even! I guess they figure if you don't have a car you will be staying on property for your meals instead of going to the grocery store and eating off property. Perhaps including the parking will become a bonus they may offer if you buy your lodging, tickets and meal plan directly from them.

Does this mean that if someone exchanges through RCI, so would be staying the the villas, that the parking is $24 a night on top of the $190 fee? I would have thought the $190 amenities fee would include the parking so will be interested to hear from someone who has stayed there since March 21, 2018. 

We stayed at Saratoga Springs in January and won't be staying at a Disney resort again if we have to pay $24 a day to park.


----------



## paxsarah

Jan M. said:


> I would have thought the $190 amenities fee would include the parking so will be interested to hear from someone who has stayed there since March 21, 2018.



As I posted above, it will need to be someone who both booked and stayed after March 21, 2018.


----------



## silentg

We stayed at Saratoga Springs in January and won't be staying at a Disney resort again if we have to pay $24 a day to park
Hi Jan, 
You don’t have to pay to park because you have Florida Resident annual pass.


----------



## paxsarah

silentg said:


> We stayed at Saratoga Springs in January and won't be staying at a Disney resort again if we have to pay $24 a day to park
> Hi Jan,
> You don’t have to pay to park because you have Florida Resident annual pass.



Incorrect. The overnight parking fee is for all guests staying on-site, with the exception of the campsites and DVC members. Passholders have free day parking at the parks, but not free overnight parking at the resorts.


----------



## silentg

paxsarah said:


> Incorrect. The overnight parking fee is for all guests staying on-site, with the exception of the campsites and DVC members. Passholders have free day parking at the parks, but not free overnight parking at the resorts.


Oh, I didn’t realize, thank you we won’t be staying overnight.


----------



## Crafty71

Jan M. said:


> I guess they figure if you don't have a car you will be staying on property for your meals instead of going to the grocery store and eating off property.



As Jan said...^^^^THIS^^^^. I always saw the Magical Disney Express as a free ride to/from Orlando International until someone much wiser than me pointed out that if they give you a 'free' ride, people will be much less inclined to rent a car. When the decision was rent a car OR pay for a Mears shuttle service from the airport, it was heads or tails, but by offering a 'free' ride (which is still operated by Mears, incidentally), it is a no-brainer for most people...and if you don't rent a car, you essentially become 'Disney-locked' (which is like land-locked, only happier...).

There is a reason for everything Disney does...and so there is a reason for the parking fee (besides making $$, which is part of the Disney DNA).

Cheers!


----------



## chalee94

paxsarah said:


> Incorrect. The overnight parking fee is for all guests staying on-site, with the exception of the campsites and DVC members. Passholders have free day parking at the parks, but not free overnight parking at the resorts.



some crafty people are wondering how Disney will handle it if you decide to leave your car at the park's parking lot overnight and take Disney transportation back to your Disney resort...


----------



## mj2vacation

chalee94 said:


> some crafty people are wondering how Disney will handle it if you decide to leave your car at the park's parking lot overnight and take Disney transportation back to your Disney resort...



You could do that.  I don’t have the number of the towing company, but I am sure it can be found via google.


----------



## paxsarah

mj2vacation said:


> You could do that.  I don’t have the number of the towing company, but I am sure it can be found via google.



Where's my rofl emoticon when I need it?

But seriously, the same could be said of Disney Springs as well, which would be particularly pertinent to exchangers staying at SSR. But it would be easy enough for WDW to institute a policy that cars parked in theme park or DS lots between the hours of 3-4 a.m. may be subject to towing or some such. I certainly wouldn't risk it. I'm annoyed at the charge but it's not worth that kind of hassle.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Crafty71 said:


> As Jan said...^^^^THIS^^^^. I always saw the Magical Disney Express as a free ride to/from Orlando International until someone much wiser than me pointed out that if they give you a 'free' ride, people will be much less inclined to rent a car. When the decision was rent a car OR pay for a Mears shuttle service from the airport, it was heads or tails, but by offering a 'free' ride (which is still operated by Mears, incidentally), it is a no-brainer for most people...and if you don't rent a car, you essentially become 'Disney-locked' (which is like land-locked, only happier...).
> 
> There is a reason for everything Disney does...and so there is a reason for the parking fee (besides making $$, which is part of the Disney DNA).
> 
> Cheers!


Like my son always says, "I don't want to be a Disney hostage."


----------



## Lisa P

Is this correct at this time?  Everyone going to WDW by car pays one of these fees *but just one*?  Disney charges everyone either the cash stay resort nightly self-parking fee or the RCI exchanger "resort fee" or a theme park daily parking fee?

The only _*exceptions*_ that I see are:
DVC members
Annual passholders who stay off-property
1st motorized vehicle on a campsite although I can't find the campground parking fee for the 2nd car, or for a "toad" (car or golf cart towed behind an RV)

Looks like the worst fees would be for people who drive to meet up and stay at a deluxe property... $24/night/car would add $336 for 2 cars to sit in a hotel parking lot for the week.  Most of our extended family live or snowbird in the southeast (NC, SC, GA, and FL).  We've all driven our own cars to "gather"/meet up at WDW many times.  *If* Disney increases their mandatory fees for exchangers, in order to park one's own car at their resort, then Disney would charge $358 in total mandatory Disney fees for exchange guests with just one car.  If we meet up with a family member (driving his or her car), Disney's added mandatory fees would be $526 for the week... wow.

So *if* they add the parking fee to exchangers, it makes quite a difference for us:
Pay $358-$526/week in mandatory Disney fees to stay at a DVC property and simply park our car(s)... or...
Pay $22/day ($132/week) to stay at another nice resort nearby, paying to park at the theme parks and/or use Uber/Lyft.

Watching and waiting...


----------



## paxsarah

Lisa P said:


> Is this correct at this time?  Everyone going to WDW by car pays one of these fees *but just one*?  Disney charges everyone either the cash stay resort nightly self-parking fee or the RCI exchanger "resort fee" or a theme park daily parking fee?



I don't think that Disney's fee for incoming exchangers precludes the charging of the overnight resort parking fee. I mean, prior to the parking fee's introduction, there was literally no benefit conveyed by that $190 fee - so I don't see why there's any expectation on the part of anyone that it will now cover the additional parking fee. I would expect to pay both.


----------



## mdurette

I stayed one night at the Dophin last Thursday - got hit with the $28 overnight parking.  Even though not technically owned by Disney - they jumped on it.


----------



## chalee94

mdurette said:


> I stayed one night at the Dophin last Thursday - got hit with the $28 overnight parking.  Even though not technically owned by Disney - they jumped on it.



Nah, the Swan and Dolphin have been charging extra parking fees (and resort fees) for years before Disney decided to join them in March...


----------



## paxsarah

mdurette said:


> I stayed one night at the Dophin last Thursday - got hit with the $28 overnight parking.  Even though not technically owned by Disney - they jumped on it.



They jumped on it in 2005...


----------



## chalee94

paxsarah said:


> But seriously, the same could be said of Disney Springs as well, which would be particularly pertinent to exchangers staying at SSR. But it would be easy enough for WDW to institute a policy that cars parked in theme park or DS lots between the hours of 3-4 a.m. may be subject to towing or some such. I certainly wouldn't risk it. I'm annoyed at the charge but it's not worth that kind of hassle.



I do think Disney should start charging at DS if someone leaves their car there for more than 4-5 hours or so to prevent people from using the SSR buses. So if you park at DS to go to the parks for the day, you would still be charged a park rate of $22, but if you wanted to eat and ride the balloon, you can still park for free.

I wish Disney would tow more at the near park resorts like the Polynesian and Boardwalk if non-guests are there for more than 4 hours or so.

While I'm DVC (and AP) and not affected by the new overnight parking rates, I do think Disney would be unlikely to tow a car from the park parking lot...if only because they are selling more alcohol at the parks now and don't want to risk being seen as encouraging drunk driving...

I do think the overnight parking charge was a bad decision.


----------



## chriskre

mdurette said:


> I stayed one night at the Dophin last Thursday - got hit with the $28 overnight parking.  Even though not technically owned by Disney - they jumped on it.



I am staying at Poly this week and finishing a one night in the Marriott Village on 535 
and they are charging me $10 to park at a Springhill Suites off property!


----------



## VegasBella

Charging for parking is becoming a trend everywhere. We are seeing it in Vegas too. While some of it is certain about trying to nickel and dime patrons, there are good environmental reasons to charge for parking. *When parking is free, it is inefficient.* That means there is land reserved for parking that often doesn't get used, people carpool less and take mass transport less, and they don't plan their routes efficiently to reduce driving and parking. It's also another way to control large crowds and keep them manageable. Keep in mind, too, that parking costs money and the cheapest parking is just big open lots - so that's what they tend to build when the parking is free. But when the parking is its own income stream then they have the funds to build nicer parking structures that offer more protection for you and your car.


----------



## Jan M.

Can anyone please provide an update? By now certainly someone has stayed at a Disney owned property with an RCI exchange since the new parking fees at the resorts went into effect. Did the $190 fee you pay at check in include the $24 a night parking charge or was the resort parking an additional charge?


----------



## tomandrobin

From Disney.....

_*Disney Vacation Club Members* 
Members will not be charged for standard overnight self-parking when staying at a DVC Deluxe Villa, regardless of whether they use vacation points or another form of payment. Members also will not be charged to park when using vacation points to stay at a Walt Disney World Resort hotel.
_
My guess is that RCI exchange guests are to pay for parking.  

However, since most guests at the DVC resorts are DVC members the CMs at check-in don't bother or don't think about adding the parking fee.


----------



## ilenekm

tomandrobin said:


> From Disney.....
> 
> _*Disney Vacation Club Members*
> Members will not be charged for standard overnight self-parking when staying at a DVC Deluxe Villa, regardless of whether they use vacation points or another form of payment. Members also will not be charged to park when using vacation points to stay at a Walt Disney World Resort hotel.
> _
> My guess is that RCI exchange guests are to pay for parking.
> 
> However, since most guests at the DVC resorts are DVC members the CMs at check-in don't bother or don't think about adding the parking fee.


The way I read it, I wouldn't have to pay if I used an RCI exchange  since I am also a DVC member

Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk


----------



## bendadin

ilenekm said:


> The way I read it, I wouldn't have to pay if I used an RCI exchange  since I am also a DVC member
> 
> Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk



That is what I am thinking as well. I have an exchange reservation in September. We will be renting a car. I would have thought that somebody here would have encountered this by now.


----------



## bogey21

VegasBella said:


> Charging for parking is becoming a trend everywhere.


Kind of like baggage fees on the airlines.  Once someone does it successfully, everyone jumps aboard!

George


----------



## chriskre

ilenekm said:


> The way I read it, I wouldn't have to pay if I used an RCI exchange  since I am also a DVC member
> 
> Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk



I hope that's the case.
Don't you still have to pay the $190 fee though?


----------



## frank808

Yes you will have to pay the $190 fee even as a dvc member.





chriskre said:


> I hope that's the case.
> Don't you still have to pay the $190 fee though?



Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## chriskre

frank808 said:


> Yes you will have to pay the $190 fee even as a dvc member.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk



Thanks.  
I thought so.  
I've never done a DVC/RCI exchange except to Vero but I thought so.

I guess I'll do the math and decide if it's worth it to pay the $190 plus the
$239 exchange fee to get a 1 bedroom at SSR.  Using some of my cheaper
weeks don't make sense anymore with having to pay to combine and extend.
Maybe doing a Wyn or HGVC portal exchange makes more sense.  
I hate that RCI has ruined the TPU's for us, but it is what it is.  

I rarely stay at SSR even though it's one of my home resorts but it's usually
like most of us DVC members and only because nothing else is possible at a 
late date.


----------



## Dean

chriskre said:


> Thanks.
> I thought so.
> I've never done a DVC/RCI exchange except to Vero but I thought so.
> 
> I guess I'll do the math and decide if it's worth it to pay the $190 plus the
> $239 exchange fee to get a 1 bedroom at SSR.  Using some of my cheaper
> weeks don't make sense anymore with having to pay to combine and extend.
> Maybe doing a Wyn or HGVC portal exchange makes more sense.
> I hate that RCI has ruined the TPU's for us, but it is what it is.
> 
> I rarely stay at SSR even though it's one of my home resorts but it's usually
> like most of us DVC members and only because nothing else is possible at a
> late date.


For 1 BR and above it's a no brainer compared to using DVC points for a full week.  Historically we've done exchanges for long weekends and the higher exchange costs, $190 fee plus locked in timeshare fees do make it difficult to justify.


----------



## chriskre

rickandcindy23 said:


> Like my son always says, "I don't want to be a Disney hostage."




I Do! 

This is so funny cause I always drive to Disney but 
when I stay inside Disney gates, I don't want to drive anywhere
and always want to take the Disney transport.  
I want the mouse to lock me in the kingdom.  LOL


----------



## Cyberc

So disney is charging non members for parking. HOW are they going to find out if a non member is having a car parked?

They can ofc ask, but do the CM's really care about it? If they ask at checkin and you dont have a car THAT day you can say no. But what about the day after or the next?

Even if a non-member is having a car it does not mean they will for the duration of their stay. I think its gonna be a smaller nightmare to uphold.

If they just charge the account, then Disney will get a lot of complaints. I'm the type of person if I see a charge to my CC that I dont recognize then i'll do a chargeback for the whole thing even if parts of it is correct. Then its upto the merchant to piece together the puzzle.


----------



## bendadin

Cyberc said:


> So disney is charging non members for parking. HOW are they going to find out if a non member is having a car parked?
> 
> They can ofc ask, but do the CM's really care about it? If they ask at checkin and you dont have a car THAT day you can say no. But what about the day after or the next?
> 
> Even if a non-member is having a car it does not mean they will for the duration of their stay. I think its gonna be a smaller nightmare to uphold.
> 
> If they just charge the account, then Disney will get a lot of complaints. I'm the type of person if I see a charge to my CC that I dont recognize then i'll do a chargeback for the whole thing even if parts of it is correct. Then its upto the merchant to piece together the puzzle.



Well they can do it through the MB since you swipe that to raise the gate. And they can eventually figure out who is using Magical Express and who is not. But really they are just going after the cash portion of Deluxe, and only then do they have to look deeper. The reservations made with DVC points are exempt. So, one might assume that RCI exchanges truly stem from DVC points, thus making them exempt as well.

We just need to find the guinea pig who knows the answer.


----------



## Dean

Cyberc said:


> So disney is charging non members for parking. HOW are they going to find out if a non member is having a car parked?
> 
> They can ofc ask, but do the CM's really care about it? If they ask at checkin and you dont have a car THAT day you can say no. But what about the day after or the next?
> 
> Even if a non-member is having a car it does not mean they will for the duration of their stay. I think its gonna be a smaller nightmare to uphold.
> 
> If they just charge the account, then Disney will get a lot of complaints. I'm the type of person if I see a charge to my CC that I dont recognize then i'll do a chargeback for the whole thing even if parts of it is correct. Then its upto the merchant to piece together the puzzle.


I'm not sure how they'd doing it but it would be easy to do.  Just make the DVC number part of the check in process if available otherwise charge everyone else.  Add it to the room charge just like everything else including valet when they started charging.  I'm sure they've figured out how they will do so and field any complaints.  Their also accustomed to dealing with the CC companies and it'd be easy to document this as a legitimate charge were applicable.


----------



## bogey21

Lisa P said:


> Is this correct at this time?  Everyone going to WDW by car pays one of these fees *but just one*?  Disney charges everyone either the cash stay resort nightly self-parking fee or the RCI exchanger "resort fee" or a theme park daily parking fee?
> 
> The only _*exceptions*_ that I see are:
> DVC members
> *Annual passholders who stay off-property*
> 1st motorized vehicle on a campsite although I can't find the campground parking fee for the 2nd car, or for a "toad" (car or golf cart towed behind an RV)



This is what my Son tells me.  He and his Wife have annual passes, go to Disney 3 times a year and stay off property.  He has told me repeatedly that they pay no parking when they go to Disney.

George


----------



## Dean

My understanding is park parking will still be included with on property stays and certain passes. What is changed is the fee to park at the resorts overnight.


----------



## wed100105

Bumping in hopes that someone can answer this question.


----------



## chriskre

wed100105 said:


> Bumping in hopes that someone can answer this question.



Do you have an exchange already?
If so print out the confirmation where it does not mention the new fee and more than likely if they charge you and you bring it to management's attention they will waive it "just this once" as a courtesy.   I find that Disney is very accommodating if they change the rules mid stream and you didn't get the memo.  You have nothing to lose by asking.


----------



## wed100105

chriskre said:


> Do you have an exchange already?
> If so print out the confirmation where it does not mention the new fee and more than likely if they charge you and you bring it to management's attention they will waive it "just this once" as a courtesy.   I find that Disney is very accommodating if they change the rules mid stream and you didn't get the memo.  You have nothing to lose by asking.



Thanks, I have an exchange for Aulani, so I am not worried about this year. I was just on tug for the first time in a long time, and wanted to bump the thread. We will go back to WDW next summer.


----------



## Dean

chriskre said:


> Do you have an exchange already?
> If so print out the confirmation where it does not mention the new fee and more than likely if they charge you and you bring it to management's attention they will waive it "just this once" as a courtesy.   I find that Disney is very accommodating if they change the rules mid stream and you didn't get the memo.  You have nothing to lose by asking.


This has not been my experience.  For DVC members I'd say it's pretty safe even for an exchange, but if they do decide to charge exchangers, I doubt the confirmation will help.  I'm reminded of the valet parking change where some checked in before the change and left with a charge with no notification.


----------



## chriskre

wed100105 said:


> Thanks, I have an exchange for Aulani, so I am not worried about this year. I was just on tug for the first time in a long time, and wanted to bump the thread. We will go back to WDW next summer.



Aulani does charge for parking as well.
I went 2 years ago so don't remember the exact amount but
it was like $25 or $35.  Similar to HHV.


----------



## chriskre

Dean said:


> This has not been my experience.  For DVC members I'd say it's pretty safe even for an exchange, but if they do decide to charge exchangers, I doubt the confirmation will help.  I'm reminded of the valet parking change where some checked in before the change and left with a charge with no notification.




Was it because they didn't notice the valet parking charges?  
If so, I imagine going back after check out after the fact they wouldn't waive it.
Or was this on check-out that Disney would not waive it?

And I agree with you on us DVC members would definitely not be charged this fee
even on an exchange.  Not that they couldn't but I think they know it would piss
off the members and they are all about selling us more points with "perks" like
discounts on things that used to be free or included anyway like parking!  

This past month they gave us a 20% discount pretty much everywhere on property.  
Of course the prices are no longer on anything but it's all color coded.  
One of the employees told me because they doing a yield management type thing now. 
I was buying 2 beach towels.   One day it was Buy 2 get them for $20.
Next day I decided to buy and now the price is Buy 2 get them for $22.
So that 20% discount wasn't much when they raised the price on me
but hey they seem pretty generous with that discount.


----------



## silentg

We live in Central Florida, when we have family or friends staying at Disney, we meet them over there. None of them have a car if staying on Disney property. If they do have a car the usually are staying off site at resorts , Orange Lake especially.
My sister and family stayed at Reunion in April. We went over there and picked them up and rode to Disney with them, since we get free parking with our Disney pass.
Silentg


----------



## Firepath

wed100105 said:


> Thanks, I have an exchange for Aulani, so I am not worried about this year. I was just on tug for the first time in a long time, and wanted to bump the thread. We will go back to WDW next summer.


Wow, you got an exchange for Aulani! I've not heard of anyone who got that. If you don't mind my asking was it thru RCI and for which month?


----------



## Dean

chriskre said:


> Was it because they didn't notice the valet parking charges?
> If so, I imagine going back after check out after the fact they wouldn't waive it.
> Or was this on check-out that Disney would not waive it?
> 
> And I agree with you on us DVC members would definitely not be charged this fee
> even on an exchange.  Not that they couldn't but I think they know it would piss
> off the members and they are all about selling us more points with "perks" like
> discounts on things that used to be free or included anyway like parking!
> 
> This past month they gave us a 20% discount pretty much everywhere on property.
> Of course the prices are no longer on anything but it's all color coded.
> One of the employees told me because they doing a yield management type thing now.
> I was buying 2 beach towels.   One day it was Buy 2 get them for $20.
> Next day I decided to buy and now the price is Buy 2 get them for $22.
> So that 20% discount wasn't much when they raised the price on me
> but hey they seem pretty generous with that discount.


No notification to anyone, it just went into effect on a given day and went on the website the same day.  No sign saying, no call the the rooms and as far as I know, they did not waive the fee even when some complained though Disney is nothing if not inconsistent.  Valet is a separate company, they would likely have had to pay it if themselves if they'd waived it.  I tend to discount the "members will complain" or the "class action suit" angle.


----------



## toontoy

We have an exchange coming up in september. I have called and verified with DVC and they said there would not be a parking fee. I asked a couple of times as I almost always rent a car and wanted to make sure. I already think we are trading down but it will be fun. I have never stayed at Saratoga springs and hope its up to HGVC standards.


----------



## Panina

toontoy said:


> We have an exchange coming up in september. I have called and verified with DVC and they said there would not be a parking fee. I asked a couple of times as I almost always rent a car and wanted to make sure. I already think we are trading down but it will be fun. I have never stayed at Saratoga springs and hope its up to HGVC standards.


It is different but nice.  I own HGVC and my overall experience was just as nice.  Actually I loved 
 it.


----------



## bendadin

Okay, so MS at DVC just read me a blurb about RCI. RCI inbound exchanges are NOT charged the parking fee, so it seems as though you do not need to be DVC as well to get free parking.


----------



## paxsarah

Wow!


----------



## Lisa P

Thank you for posting this!!!


----------



## Dean

bendadin said:


> Okay, so MS at DVC just read me a blurb about RCI. RCI inbound exchanges are NOT charged the parking fee, so it seems as though you do not need to be DVC as well to get free parking.


I’m not surprised, I think that was the overwhelming likelihood.  However, they could if they wanted and Disney is nothign if not inconsistent.  I’d expect it to change at some point, likely without warning.


----------



## Southerngirl528

chriskre said:


> Aulani does charge for parking as well.
> I went 2 years ago so don't remember the exact amount but
> it was like $25 or $35. Similar to HHV.



Aulani parking is $37/day(for either self parking or valet according to their website).  Parking on Oahu is pretty pricey everywhere as real estate is pretty limited.   I know Maui has parking charges too, but they are quite a bit less per day than Oahu's charges.  DVC members staying at Aulani do not pay parking for up to 2 cars per rez.  My concern is when we stay in a GV there next year and will have a big group with 4 couples, all on 1 rez since we are staying in a 3 bedroom, so we will have at least 3 cars......


----------



## icydog

Southerngirl528 said:


> Aulani parking is $37/day(for either self parking or valet according to their website).  Parking on Oahu is pretty pricey everywhere as real estate is pretty limited.   I know Maui has parking charges too, but they are quite a bit less per day than Oahu's charges.  DVC members staying at Aulani do not pay parking for up to 2 cars per rez.  My concern is when we stay in a GV there next year and will have a big group with 4 couples, all on 1 rez since we are staying in a 3 bedroom, so we will have at least 3 cars......


Here’s my experience with Aulani and parking.  I made a complaint when I was charged $35 a day to valet park because they didn’t have any handicapped parking spaces near my room. So what did they do at Aulani? They moved my room and then charged me the extra points for a marginally better view room. They acted as if I was my fault, even though the HC parking was way across the hotel from my original room.. 

I called Disney Vacation Club the next day and the $35 a day parking fee was waived.  They also returned the extra points for the new room (42 points) to my account. I never received an apology from the staff. In fact, I think they were even nastier to me than the day before! I really think that the cast members in Aulani need a refresher course in Disney hospitality management school


----------



## icydog

bendadin said:


> Okay, so MS at DVC just read me a blurb about RCI. RCI inbound exchanges are NOT charged the parking fee, so it seems as though you do not need to be DVC as well to get free parking.


thank you so much for posting this information.  My daughter and granddaughter are staying there on RCI points in July.


----------



## mj2vacation

icydog said:


> Here’s my experience with Aulani and parking.  I made a complaint when I was charged $35 a day to valet park because they didn’t have any handicapped parking spaces near my room. So what did they do at Aulani? They moved my room and then charged me the extra points for a marginally better view room. They acted as if I was my fault, even though the HC parking was way across the hotel from my original room..
> 
> I called Disney Vacation Club the next day and the $35 a day parking fee was waived.  They also returned the extra points for the new room (42 points) to my account. I never received an apology from the staff. In fact, I think they were even nastier to me than the day before! I really think that the cast members in Aulani need a refresher course in Disney hospitality management school



Sorry to hear that!  I was a cast member for 10 years and typically, a boneheaded move like that is one to three people who don’t get the big picture. 

Usually, the company bends over backwards, even when not at fault. Anything less is disappointing. 

Glad they fixed it. 

We were just at Aulani last week for the first time since a hard hat tour prior to opening.   I was extremely impressed with the cast at Aulani.  It took some time as a vast majority of the cast were new to the company. I had looked into transferring, but in most cases, cast had to resign and reapply.  They did not want to pay relocation expenses. 

I am a fanatic when it comes to service, and they nailed it.  Did not interact with anyone who was not enjoying their job (or at least acting like it).


----------



## icydog

mj2vacation said:


> Sorry to hear that!  I was a cast member for 10 years and typically, a boneheaded move like that is one to three people who don’t get the big picture.
> 
> Usually, the company bends over backwards, even when not at fault. Anything less is disappointing.
> 
> Glad they fixed it.
> 
> We were just at Aulani last week for the first time since a hard hat tour prior to opening.   I was extremely impressed with the cast at Aulani.  It took some time as a vast majority of the cast were new to the company. I had looked into transferring, but in most cases, cast had to resign and reapply.  They did not want to pay relocation expenses.
> 
> I am a fanatic when it comes to service, and they nailed it.  Did not interact with anyone who was not enjoying their job (or at least acting like it).



I hope your experience is the new norm at Aulani. I know I’ll never go back.  I absolutely love Marriott's Ko Olina Resort right down the street from Aulani.  When, or if,  I go back to HI I’ll be at staying at that resort. I love the open area at Ko Olina. I love that we could sit under a gorgeous palm tree by the pool rather than being jammed in, chair after chair, in the pool area. 

I recognize that Disney did a great job with the Aulani Resort's  topiary and scrubs.  These worked as a natural barrier and a great crowd disperser and they funneled people along the paths. I liked that.  

I think Aulani is a the type of resort that you love very much, or one you decide to pass by. I’m in the latter category. 

But thanks mj2vacation for your supportive post!  I’m sure you were an absolutely incredible cast member!


----------



## Dean

mj2vacation said:


> Sorry to hear that!  I was a cast member for 10 years and typically, a boneheaded move like that is one to three people who don’t get the big picture.
> 
> Usually, the company bends over backwards, even when not at fault. Anything less is disappointing.
> 
> Glad they fixed it.
> 
> We were just at Aulani last week for the first time since a hard hat tour prior to opening.   I was extremely impressed with the cast at Aulani.  It took some time as a vast majority of the cast were new to the company. I had looked into transferring, but in most cases, cast had to resign and reapply.  They did not want to pay relocation expenses.
> 
> I am a fanatic when it comes to service, and they nailed it.  Did not interact with anyone who was not enjoying their job (or at least acting like it).


Historically there are things Disney and DVC have done well and things they haven't.  IMO what they do well as a rule is respond to bigger issues, what they don't do well is plan to avoid certain issues where possible and in being consistent when issues do happen that are somewhat predictable.  They also don't handle day to day issues well like maintenance and supply issues.  I'd point you to the valet parking fiasco (though I agree with the large picture decision) and several refurbishment issues where they had to relocation guests from highly sought after 11 month options mostly to SSR with extreme variability in how it was handled.  Specifically they passed the decision and implementation on to AKL for 2 occasions who did it poorly.  I'm not approaching this from an emotional standpoint as I'm frequently the one defending issues like poor refurbishment, someone has to get the dumpster view. I'm in a number of timeshare units a year usually with DVC, Marriott, Wyndham and Bluegreen.  IMO DVC handles day to day issues like supply, minor maintenance and minor complaints dramatically more poorly than the other 3.

As for the attitude of individual cast members, I'd say it's generally been very good at every step along the way and where it hasn't, it's often not employed people like non Disney restaurants though to a degree those are still representing Disney.  However, what would you think if someone told you to "Have a Disney Day".


----------



## mj2vacation

Dean,

Agree.

Here is the thing. Marriott has thousands of resorts, including the hotels. Yes, MVC split off, but I will get to that in a minute.

Marriott’s bench of resort operations and leadership is insanely deep. They do a good job of retention, so many have been involved in numerous parts of the machine.  A GM has typically been with the company for at least 5 if not more years.

Post split, that diminishes, but MVC still has 30+ years of team development. Essentially, every job at MVC revolves around a head in a bed.

DVC is a tiny part of a relatively small resort operator. Running a theme park is vastly different than running a hotel, which I think Universal gets more than Disney. 

Further, look at DVC leadership. Jim Lewis was a finance guy for Pepsi.  Came to Disney in finance, then running DVC. Ken Potrock was running Run Disney (just sounds funny) and Disney Springs. New lady is also a finance person.

They don’t come from a hotel background, don’t stay long, and generally don’t change much.

There is also something I came to refer to as the Arrogance of Disney.  The Dream is a perfect example.  Add a thousand more people, no more pools, build a sports bar with no refrigerator, etc.

The B-itchen at BLT was one that many of us tried to point out before construction even started. Combing a bathroom sink with a kitchenette sink a foot away.... uh, no!

Aulani opened with too few pools, no quick service restaurant (Ulu cafe was actually a grand villa, hence the 6 hotel rooms that are now available to DVC Members), assumptions that were built around selling Aulani from the east coast where the vast majority of members were located, and of course, the dues issue.  

The valet parking debacle actually had a real issue between the vendor and DVC. However, DVC bungled it, and hence got the blame.  If WDW did not outsource valet, it probably would not have been an issue. 

There were many of us that were pointing these things out, but it is hard to get leadership to listen. 

That being said, Disney does do a great job on many aspects in spite of itself. Dedicated cast members will literally build a callous from face planting, but still make magic happen. 

As for the Disney day thing, I don’t know how much of that is an urban legend and how much was based on the legend.  It’s like hearing chowda Head in Boston or fuggetaboutit in NY. Most people don’t really talk like that, but if feeling theatrical, I have been known to deploy one or the other.


----------



## Dean

mj2vacation said:


> Dean,
> 
> Agree.
> 
> Here is the thing. Marriott has thousands of resorts, including the hotels. Yes, MVC split off, but I will get to that in a minute.
> 
> Marriott’s bench of resort operations and leadership is insanely deep. They do a good job of retention, so many have been involved in numerous parts of the machine.  A GM has typically been with the company for at least 5 if not more years.
> 
> Post split, that diminishes, but MVC still has 30+ years of team development. Essentially, every job at MVC revolves around a head in a bed.
> 
> DVC is a tiny part of a relatively small resort operator. Running a theme park is vastly different than running a hotel, which I think Universal gets more than Disney.
> 
> Further, look at DVC leadership. Jim Lewis was a finance guy for Pepsi.  Came to Disney in finance, then running DVC. Ken Potrock was running Run Disney (just sounds funny) and Disney Springs. New lady is also a finance person.
> 
> They don’t come from a hotel background, don’t stay long, and generally don’t change much.
> 
> There is also something I came to refer to as the Arrogance of Disney.  The Dream is a perfect example.  Add a thousand more people, no more pools, build a sports bar with no refrigerator, etc.
> 
> The B-itchen at BLT was one that many of us tried to point out before construction even started. Combing a bathroom sink with a kitchenette sink a foot away.... uh, no!
> 
> Aulani opened with too few pools, no quick service restaurant (Ulu cafe was actually a grand villa, hence the 6 hotel rooms that are now available to DVC Members), assumptions that were built around selling Aulani from the east coast where the vast majority of members were located, and of course, the dues issue.
> 
> The valet parking debacle actually had a real issue between the vendor and DVC. However, DVC bungled it, and hence got the blame.  If WDW did not outsource valet, it probably would not have been an issue.
> 
> There were many of us that were pointing these things out, but it is hard to get leadership to listen.
> 
> That being said, Disney does do a great job on many aspects in spite of itself. Dedicated cast members will literally build a callous from face planting, but still make magic happen.
> 
> As for the Disney day thing, I don’t know how much of that is an urban legend and how much was based on the legend.  It’s like hearing chowda Head in Boston or fuggetaboutit in NY. Most people don’t really talk like that, but if feeling theatrical, I have been known to deploy one or the other.


I don't see DVC as a small part of Disney any more than I see DW as a small part.  Truthfully, without DVC, I'm not sure the parks would have survived in the same format we have today.  IMO you can't be great if you don't do the small things well and often they don't do the small things well, esp with DVC.  The shame is that where DVC falls down is all on the things they have direct control over.  They have great resorts and overall great people, they just don't provide them with the proper leadership IMO.  I'd point out that their response years ago to getting rooms ready was to change the check in time from 4 pm to AFTER 4, like the government changing the definition of inflation.  I've seen lots of positive examples like the French quarter CM that was was chatting with my friend and her twin granddaughters on check in then when they returned the next day they each had signed framed pictures of they favorite character.  Historically they haven't had a plan on refurbishment and the resorts have suffered accordingly, I think that has changed somewhat though.  I'll again reference the valet parking change, the ultimate decision was spot on, there was no other reasonable choice but it was done very poorly.  

As for DVC leadership I think the VP in charge gets too much credit and too much blame.  I don't think Jim Lewis did as bad a job as many would assign him or Claire B. really much better, it's like being the quarterback on a football team. Companies in general don't take as much of a long term approach as they used to, it's all about this quarter's or this years profit.

To be honest this is hurtful to me not only because I own DVC but because it was my first lover in timeshares.  And everything I see as negative related to this discussion they could fix tomorrow with little real cost, just effort and leadership, they just have to decide it's important.  If they keep jacking up the costs AND adding on other costs, they will hit a breaking point somewhere along they way.


----------



## mj2vacation

Jim did some good things, but that was overshadowed by his abusive leadership style. 

He also did a lot of insanely stupid things. 

His reign has has done a lot of damage to the growth prospects of DVC. They will be selling Aulani until 2050 at this pace. 

As for my “relatively small” comment, it’s in relation to a company Like Marriott or Hyatt.  

They can execute much better, but sometimes, they calculate the cost benefit analysis of a few points +/- on guest satisfaction ratings vs the financial cost.


----------



## Dean

mj2vacation said:


> Jim did some good things, but that was overshadowed by his abusive leadership style.
> 
> He also did a lot of insanely stupid things.
> 
> His reign has has done a lot of damage to the growth prospects of DVC. They will be selling Aulani until 2050 at this pace.
> 
> As for my “relatively small” comment, it’s in relation to a company Like Marriott or Hyatt.
> 
> They can execute much better, but sometimes, they calculate the cost benefit analysis of a few points +/- on guest satisfaction ratings vs the financial cost.


I still don’t see the size as an issue.  Sometimes bigger is worse but for Bluegreen and Marriott, they are actually smaller.  For a company who reports to be better and above it all, they don’t demonstrate that IMO.  Wyndham is bigger overall.


----------

